# can you help a girl out???



## wreckshop56 (Jun 18, 2006)

hey guys
i just bought a 89 nissan maxima yesterday for 800 bucks drives nice/cold ac.
one problem
when sitting in park/neutral the idle and speedometer surges to like 2.5 back down to 1 all the time...when its surging the engine is also surging...when i turn on the a/c it acts normal and drives good...when its in reverse or drive its normal...so thats 1 problem..the next problem is the fluid leak.. my dad fixed a hose that was busted leaking antifreeze..now we have another leak but its not antifreeze its clear water i dont think its condensation from the a/c because it does it with or without the a/c on and it does it when the engine is cold or hot...

so 2 questions.....
the huge idle surge what could this be?
the clear water leak?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The idle problem sounds like a vacuum hose or 2 is off/broken...Check/replace them..

The water leak may still just be water from the a/c system...They will drip water for a while even after the a/c system is not been running...Did your dad fill the cooling system up with antifreeze/water mix after the hose fix,or just water???


----------



## wreckshop56 (Jun 18, 2006)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> The idle problem sounds like a vacuum hose or 2 is off/broken...Check/replace them..
> 
> The water leak may still just be water from the a/c system...They will drip water for a while even after the a/c system is not been running...Did your dad fill the cooling system up with antifreeze/water mix after the hose fix,or just water???



thx for the reply
the car already had antifreeze in it which was green...we replaced the hose and put antifreeze/water in it...


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

wreckshop56 said:


> thx for the reply
> the car already had antifreeze in it which was green...we replaced the hose and put antifreeze/water in it...


The year of the car, an 1989, makes me think that replacing the timing belt and water pump is a good idea at this point. The car needs the timing belt every 60k miles changed, and I'm sure it is well past that by now. By replacing water pump, you also need to change out all your radiator fluid anyhow, so it sort of solves both problems while giving you a preventive measure for engine failure due to cylinder heads overheating from lack of coolant, due to failed water pump, or valves crashing into the pistons because the timing belt broke. (This car used a timing belt,not a chain). Let us know how it turns out.


----------

